# probleme install windows 7



## m4xim36 (10 Avril 2018)

Bonjour a tous, je rencontre un problème bien bizarre avec l'assistant Boot Camp sur un macbook pro mi 2010 sous high sierra. cela fais maintenant plusieurs jour que j'essaie de m'installer windows 7 (logiciel pour le travaille qui ne tourne que sous windows) les ennuies commencent des le début de l'assistant.
sur mon iMac ou mac mini on me propose de créer une clé d'installation. sur le macbook voici ce que j'ai, seulement 2 choix.
	

		
			
		

		
	






une fois les logiciels de prise en charge windows télécharger l'assistant Boot Camp s'arrête ici pour moi voici ce que j'ai 



j'ai essayer de me créer un dvd avec l'iso de windows rien a faire ... j'ai également créer une clé bootable depuis mon mac mini et utiliser les logiciels de pris en charge télécharger de mon macbook mais je ne trouve plus de solutions ... ci quelqu'un pouvais me venir en aide ce serais génial. merci beaucoup .


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2018)

m4xim36 a dit:


> sur un macbook pro mi 2010


Ton problème est le suivant : il te faudra impérativement faire l'installation en utilisant un DVD bootable gravé depuis un vrai PC. Ton modèle de MBP 2010 est vintage, la version de Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte que l'utilisation d'un DVD. Si ton lecteur interne est HS, il est possible d'utiliser un lecteur/graveur externe. Toute autre tentative échouera !


----------



## m4xim36 (10 Avril 2018)

bonjour Locke, merci de m'avoir répondu. j'ai graver un dvd d'installation de windows mais je pense que le fait de simplement graver le contenue de l'iso n'en fais pas un dvd bootable et la je ne sais pas comment faire :/ dois-je également graver le fichier de prise en charge windows télécharger depuis l'assistant Bootcamp?


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2018)

m4xim36 a dit:


> bonjour Locke, merci de m'avoir répondu. j'ai graver un dvd d'installation de windows mais je pense que le fait de simplement graver le contenue de l'iso n'en fais pas un dvd bootable et la je ne sais pas comment faire :/ dois-je également graver le fichier de prise en charge windows télécharger depuis l'assistant Bootcamp?


La gravure d'un DVD bootable, ne consiste absolument pas à Copier/Coller le contenu d'un fichier .iso, ça ne marchera jamais. Il te faut impérativement faire la gravure depuis un vrai PC avec un logiciel comme Nero ou similaire, comme UltraISO. Sortie de là, toute autre tentative de gravure échouera !


----------

